# 03 beetle w/monsoon and changer



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

I have an 03 beetle w/monsoon and changer in the arm rest. I want to use an Ipod touch some times, and an ipod video other times. I understand the touch will only work with aux. Whats the shortest and least expensive wayto continue using the oem controlls as well as the changer. Ipod charging capabilities and controlls on the steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 03 beetle w/monsoon and changer (dadvw)*

the dice i-VW-t : http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








would be your best bet, you can install it to the CD changer port at the CD changer in the glovebox easily using these:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 03 beetle w/monsoon and changer ([email protected])*

John, I bought this from you and installed it. It works with the ipod great. How do I make it work with the CD Changer as well as in my original request?


----------

